# Bleemsync 1.0.1 won’t work ??



## teusjuh (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi everyone I have bleemsync installed on my playstation classic and when I wanted to add games it got stuck and now he starts bleemsymc no longer ?? I have tried several web browsers and also a USB hub with external power.
nothing helps
I use a sandisk 32gb usb 3.0 flash drive.
the first time it worked right to install but now it seems like he does not find me stick?
does anyone know a solution?


----------



## dcuk7 (Mar 3, 2019)

Do a fresh Bleemsync install using a USB 2.0 memory stick (Sandisk Cruzer Blade SDCZ50 works great) and make sure it is formatted to exFAT.

USB 3.0 with the PSC is a minefield at the moment. Even using powered hubs isn't a guarantee of success. The SDCZ50 is what I use to set up every new PSC and it's never failed me once. They are very cheap to buy too.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 6, 2019)

It might be worth sticking with FAT32 until you know for sure that everything is installed properly. TBH, I don't really see any reason to use exFAT or NTFS over FAT32 anyway. I doubt there is any less chance of corruption.


----------



## dcuk7 (Mar 6, 2019)

exFAT, being built as a portable storage file system, does handle sudden power loss better than FAT32 and way better than NTFS (you shouldn't be using journalled file systems for portable storage anyway, especially on units like these that don't always dismount the file system correctly before shutdown). 

Having said that, I use FAT32 on my first memory stick and that is the one I've upgraded from 0.4.1 to 1.0 to 1.0.1 with no issues at all. That stick has 98 games on it. The main constant with having repeatable success is the memory stick you use. Stick to USB 2.0 and sticks that don't draw more power than 500mA.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Mar 12, 2019)

teusjuh said:


> Hi everyone I have bleemsync installed on my playstation classic and when I wanted to add games it got stuck and now he starts bleemsymc no longer ?? I have tried several web browsers and also a USB hub with external power.
> nothing helps
> I use a sandisk 32gb usb 3.0 flash drive.
> the first time it worked right to install but now it seems like he does not find me stick?
> does anyone know a solution?


I noticed when using the OTG adapter to pass power through to the PSC, it won't connect to bleemsyncui.com. Also make sure you're plugged into a USB 2.0 port on your computer, I couldn't get it to connect to bleemsyncui.com using a USB 3.0 port.

And to weigh in on using FAT32 over other formats: I've been using FAT32 exclusively and the only time I had issues with corruption was when I wasn't using an externally powered USB hub.


----------



## cdcrossy (Mar 13, 2019)

im having the same problem i have 2 ps classics and one usb will work on one ps classic then wont work on the other its crazy im using the little scan disk red and black usbs


----------



## notimp (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm out at "I've tried several web browsers..."  Let me mention again, bleemsync concept - worst thing that ever happened to the PS Classic scene..


----------

